# my pc is getting default gateway which is not supposed to get it from DHCP



## st4lker (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello Guys,

I would like to seek your guys guidance for the issue I have been encountering.
My W2K server has DHCP configured. But the scope did not configure for default gateway.
So all my clients will only get the IP add except default gateway.
Here comes the issue, my PC is getting IP from DHCP server with default gateway which is not supposed to get.
DHCP scope has configured as below;
Start IP 192.168.200.1
End IP 192.168.200.254
But it's really strange and make me confused why I'm getting default gateway whereas it shouldn't be.
When I checked the reservation list, my PC hasn't added to the list.

Appreciate for all the suggestions and guidance.

Thanks.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Do you have a static IP? Perhaps you manually entered it?

Post an ipconfig /all from your machine


----------



## st4lker (Apr 3, 2013)

No. I have DHCP enabled on my PC. 
Here it is my pc ip info;

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : RND1F3
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : 

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82578DM Gigabit Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : D4-85-64-A9-89-60
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.200.6
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.100.4
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.100.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.100.4
192.168.100.1
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 192.168.100.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, April 01, 2013 1:26:59 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, April 09, 2013 1:26:59 PM

Thx.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Is 192.168.100.1 your Win2k server? What is 192.168.100.4?


----------



## st4lker (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes, x.x.x.1 is my DC. mail & dns set up in x.x.x.4 and it is also gateway for my network.
now strange thing happened when i released my ip and renew it. then my gateway is gone which is the correct settings i have configured in DHCP server x.x.x.1. but in the first place, i was getting gateway add until i released my ip.
now i don't understand it at all. it is something wrong with DHCP server? 
thank you very much for your help!


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Check the scope options, and if need be delete and recreate the scope.


----------



## st4lker (Apr 3, 2013)

thanks, srhoades.
I suspect that the DHCP server is not working properly. but anyway, I have a plan to migrate this server to new one.
I guess all of this mysterious problem might be resolved sooner.
appreciate your help.


----------

